# Licht für die Franken...oder es werde Lupine



## Coffee (9. September 2004)

Hallo,

da mich gestern 2 aus unseren wehrten reihen angesprochen haben. möchte ich hier einen "Sammelbestellthread" eröffnen. Ich lasse mir gerade die aktuelle Preisliste zufaxen, und würde dann so in 8 - 14 tagen eine sammelbestellung bei lupine anstreben.

da auch die jahreszeit langsam immer dunkler wird, und wir noch keine straßßen, trailbeleuchtung in unsren wäldern haben, wir aber auch im winter etwas tun möchten udn ihr alle immer licht haben sollt, denke ich ist das eine gute idee.

Natürlich werde ich dan entsprechender bekanntschaften gute preise erzielen können  


Ich möchte bitte darauf hinweisen. das bestellungen dann natürlich ab dem zeitpunkt wo ich bestelle absolut bindend von eurer seite aus sind ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (9. September 2004)

Das ist doch mal eine richtig gute Idee!

Tja, was soll ich sagen, lasst mich Goethe zitieren: "Licht. Mehr Licht!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (9. September 2004)

hmm ... Interesse hätt ich schon .... die Preisfrage sei mal gestellt ......


----------



## nutallabrot (9. September 2004)

jaja, der Preis...


----------



## blacksurf (9. September 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, der Preis...



ja ja...ich werde bald bettelarm sein, wenn ich mich weiter im Forum rumtreib *g*


----------



## Altitude (9. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ... Interesse hätt ich schon .... die Preisfrage sei mal gestellt ......



Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

Ich hab mein erste Lupine (eine Passubio) seit ca. 1993 im Einsatz gehabt...hab in meiner aktiven Zeit (bis 97)im Winter 4-5 die Woche mal im Winter mit Licht auf der Straße (ich habs gehasst) und im Wald trainiert...und immer schön nach dem Training den Akku wieder aufgeladen...die folgenden Jahre war die Lamppe immer durchschnittlich 2 mal die Woche be Dunkelheit am Bike montiert und an...

Letzten Winter hat der alte Akku entgültig ins Graß gebissen - also meiner Meinung nach hat sich der auch damls schon recht happige Preis mehr als gerechtfertig erwiesen...


----------



## TortureKing (9. September 2004)

jo, das sich die Anschaffung in Bezug auf Laufzeit und Leuchtkraft rentiert ist keine Frage ..... hab die Lupine von Coffee ja schon mal live gesehen .... und ich meine manN hat wirklich gesehen ..... aber die Frage ist eben wie sich der "Teampreis" gestaltet


----------



## MiBinger (9. September 2004)

info unter

Lupine 

sehr interesant und wenn die preisinformationen da sind
werden mal sehen was ich mir noch leisten kann.
danke, toole idee. Ein hoch auf coffee, jippy....


----------



## trekkinger (9. September 2004)

Wow!
Habe mir gerade mal die Lampen angesehen.
Schade. dass ich das Geld dafür nicht über hab´.

Mich würde in erster Linie so´n Teil für den Helm interessieren. Das leuchtet dorthin, wo ich hingucken möchte...

(Wieso wird in der Thread-Beschreibung auf die Franken hingewiesen -  sind andere davon ausgeklammert?)


----------



## Adönis (9. September 2004)

Mal so ein kleiner Tipp am Rande:

http://www.exposurelights.com/german/index.htm

Wurde in der Bike 09 vorgestellt (mehr oder minder als Randbemerkung).
Hab zwar keine Ahnung, was so ne Lupine kostet, weiss nur Schweineteuer! Ist diese mit ca 400 UVP auch, hat allerdings keinen Esternen Akku und dürfte wohl etwas leichter sein.


----------



## Coffee (10. September 2004)

@ frame killer,

bist du schonmal ne lupine gefahren? nee, mach das mal    und dann vergleiche  

und es kommt ja darauf an WELCHE lupine man nimmt 

@ trekkinger,
nein ich schließe natürlich niemanden aus. aber vom grundsatz ist ds händling innerhalb der Frankengruppe einfacher (kennen uns persönlich) aber gerne kann uch wer anderes bestellen. kommen dann halt noch versandkosten (meist nur 5 euro) drauf. und ich muss halt vor bestellung/bei bestellung das geld bekommen (überweisung) dnen solche roßen summen kann ich nciht vorrauslagen.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DXxx (10. September 2004)

Moin Coffee,

wir haben ja schon mal darüber gesprochen.
Ich glaube so'ne Edison 10 ist was Ordentliches  . Sag mir einfach wann ich Dir wieviel Geld vorab versteht sich, auf welches Konto überweisen soll 

Find ich Super 

Gruß und Dank
Dirk


----------



## Adönis (10. September 2004)

War ja auch nur so ein Einfall, weil ichs eben in der bike gelesen hatte.
Hab mal ne Lupine gesehen, und muss sagen, war beeindruckt! ´Da iss mei Mirage a Dreck dagegen, erst recht mit Zusatzscheinwerfer, da des Ding dann nach ner halben Stunde leer ist.

Jedoch denke ich, dass die USE Leuchte ein paar kleine Vorteile gegenüber der Nightmare Pro hat (um mal einen Vergleich im Preissegment zu machen) .
-Zum einen wiegt sie mal nur ca 185g im gegensatz zu den ca 830g der Nightmare Pro.
-Die USE klaut einem keinen Platz im Flaschenhalter
-Durch die Verwendung von Lithium-Ionen Akkus gibt es keinen Memory-defekt (wie er oben schon beschrieben wurde), man spart sich das lästige entladen und die Ladezeit ist auch noch kürzer.

Von der Leuchtkraft würden sich diese zwei Lichtlas vermutlich nicht viel nehmen, obwohl es heisst, das die LEDs der USE so hell leuchten würden wie 32 Watt Halogen (Lupine 25 Watt). Was allerdings eine Herstellerangabe ist, und somit nicht für mich wirklich zählt.

Ich dachte halt, dass die USE für einige hier eine n` Tick günstigere Alternative zu den LED Modellen von LUPINE ist wobei diese halt seit Jahren einfach bewährt sind.

Mir iss des persönlich ja Piepegal, da ich als "echter biker" (  ) eh kei Licht an die Radls hab, ausser an meinem Restteil CCler.


----------



## Coffee (10. September 2004)

@ frame killa,

so so, du fährst nur tagsüber   also noch keinen nightride gemacht   schade *gg*

also ich habe mir die anderen auch auf der messe angesehen. aber an meine lupine kommt eben nix ran. Laden ist kein problem. dank gescheiter ladevorrichtung macht der akku allesselbständig ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## DXxx (10. September 2004)

Mahlzeit   

Ich habe so'n Cateyefunzelchen mit 5 LEDs.

Im Zimmer, in der Garage oder wenn man reinschaut, ist das Ding wirklich mordshell. Wenn Du fährst....vergiss es. Sobald man etwas schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit fährt, siehst Du nichts mehr. Für den normalen Straßenverkehr reicht das Teil aus, Du wirst gesehen und es ist i.O. Bei uns am Niederrhein führt mich meine abendliche Tour allerdings zwischen Feldern, Wäldchen und über irgendwelche Trampelpfade zurück nach Hause...das geht bald nicht mehr, da gibt es nämlich keine zusätzliche Beleuchtung, keine Häuser, gar nichts. Ich habe inzwischen die Trelok LS 500 ausprobieren können, die ist deutlich besser als die Cateye und die Mirage ist mit der Zusatzlampe super, allerdings viel zu schnell am Ende. Da bei uns alles flach ist, kann man sehr leicht, schnell unterwegs sein und wenn man dann nichts sieht ist es blöd.   

Deshalb steht mein Entschluss fest -> Lupine Edison 10   

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Frazer (10. September 2004)

DXxx schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb steht mein Entschluss fest -> Lupine Edison 10




Also, für das was die kostet bekommste ja fast scho wieder n neues Bike drum.... oder zumindest nen neuen Rahmen   

Aber hey, jedem das Seine.... ich bin am liebäugeln mit der Nightmare, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich sooooo oft damit fahre, dass sie sich für mich lohnt.


----------



## Coffee (10. September 2004)

@ frazer,

ganz einfache rechung. die lampe (nightmare pro) kostet 470,- takken. wenn du nun noch 10 jahre fährst also und im durchnitt die lampe 25 x im jahr benötigst kostet dich die lampe pro ausfahrt nur 1,88 Euro ;-)

udn das sollte dir das bisschen licht schon wert sein *gg*


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (10. September 2004)

Trotzdem is es in der einmaligen Anschaffung nicht wirklich günstig....   

Aber ich bin ja scho vom Lupine-Virus infiziert


----------



## DXxx (10. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem is es in der einmaligen Anschaffung nicht wirklich günstig....



Nein da hast Du vollkommen recht, preiswert ist Lupine nicht.

Aber weißt Du Frazer ich sehe das so. Ich habe für mein komplettes Rad bei der Roseversandauktion (August 2003)  440,- ausgegeben um anzutesten ob ich überhaupt spass am MTB fahren habe. 

Das letzte Mal bin ich 1995 auf Lanzarote gefahren und es war wirklich geil. Inzwischen habe ich 2 Hardtails und das Rad, mit dem ich unterwegs bin, hat mit dem  440,- Hobel nichts mehr gemein. Nur der Rahmen ist geblieben   Ich habe mir die komplette 03er XT Gruppe gekauft und verbaut, eine O²4U und einen neuen LRS gekauft,  mit diversen Lenkern und Vorbauten rumprobiert, GoreUltraLight Züge ausprobiert, Clickies drangeschraubt, eine HS33 montiert, Latexschläuche getestet und als es nichts mehr zu "tunen" gab, habe ich mir gedacht, ich besorge mir noch einen LRS und bau mir ne Gustav an's Rad um zu sehen ob ne Disc wirklich was taugt (für mich persönlich). Schließlich will ich mir Ende des Jahres / Anfang nächsten Jahres ein Rohloff-Hardtail anschaffen   
Weil ich gerne selber schraube habe ich mir sogar einen Magur Gnann-O-Maten (Fräse für die Discaufnahme) zugelegt und bei der Gelegenheit auch noch mal schnell ne Asgard gekauft und da ich eh dabei war Vorbau und Lenker durch Easton-Teile zu ersetzen, habe ich gleich noch Onza Barends drangeklöppelt
Mit dem Werkzeug das ich gekauft habe, meint meine Holde, könnte ich locker eine Fahrradwerkstatt betreiben.   Und als ich den Camelbak + diverse Bekleidung rangeschleppt habe, hat sie jedes Mal nur milde lächelnd den Kopf geschüttelt.

Nur ein einziges Mal habe ich auf meine Herzdame gehört und mir ne  39,- Funzel gekauft. Und ganz ehrlich, das war eine ziemlich blöde Idee. Inzwischen ist es so, dass ich nicht fahre weil es zu dunkel ist bei uns auf dem Land. Das ärgert mich maßlos. Ich habe da wirklich ein, wie ich finde ordentliches Rad, zusammen gestellt und fahre damit nicht, weil ich gedacht habe...och, so oft fährst Du im Dunkeln ja gar nicht. Klar, ist ja auch zu dunkel, ich sehe ja nichts   

Besser wäre also wenn ich vorher zu der Einsicht gekommen wäre: Ich fahre nicht so oft im Dunkeln weil ich nichts sehe und Jungs, mal ehrlich schon mal im Sattel sitzend auf nem Hardtail durch'n Schlagloch gebrettert ?   

Deshalb kommt mir jetzt eine ordentliche Leuchte an's Rad. Die hält eine ganze Weile und ich denke mit der Edison werde ich jahrelang Spass haben.
Selbstbau habe ich mir auch schon überlegt aber irgendwie bin ich der Meinung, dass so eine Funzel auch optisch gut aussehen muss. Nicht falsch verstehen, wer bei uns mit einem MTB unterweg ist der wird schon begafft wie von einem anderen Stern. Bei uns fährt man City-, Trekking- oder Rennrad. Es geht um mich, mir persönlich muss die Lampe gefallen   

Sorry für den Roman, danke für's lesen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Frazer (10. September 2004)

Hm, also eigentlich muss ich Dir recht geben, Dirk. Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was ich in letzter Zeit für Kohle in meine Bikes gesteckt habe (momentan aufgebaut sind 2 Mountainbikes, 1 Rennrad und 3 MTB-Rahmen hängen noch an der Wand, alles nicht wirklich billig) da kommts auf n paar Euro für a anständige Lampe nicht drauf an....

Auf der anderen Seite muss ich auch den Kosten-/Nutzeneffekt betrachten, und auch das ist immer ne rein persönliche Sache. Wann fahr ich denn schon in der Dunkelheit mitm Bike?! Momentan eher nicht.... aber ich hab mir auch schon überlegt, dass ich mit ner anständigen Lampe ja auch in den kommenden Jahreszeit mitm Bike in die Arbeit fahren kann (sind immerhin 17km und nicht alles ist Radweg)....

Schwierig, schwierig    

Grüße
Volker


----------



## DXxx (10. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wann fahr ich denn schon in der Dunkelheit mitm Bike?! Momentan eher nicht.... aber ich hab mir auch schon überlegt, dass ich mit ner anständigen Lampe ja auch in den kommenden Jahreszeit mitm Bike in die Arbeit fahren kann (sind immerhin 17km und nicht alles ist Radweg)....
> 
> Schwierig, schwierig
> 
> ...



Ey Moruk isch habe krasse Trick

Kauf disch die Lampe, dann hassu voll krass fett Kohle ausgegeben und must Du dann nutzen...ich schwör. Wäre doch sonst voll die Verschwendung und würdest Du Dich ärgern Lan    

Ich fahre dann mal nach Hause

Gruß an alle
Dirk


----------



## trekkinger (10. September 2004)

Ja, ja der Dirk.




			
				DXxx schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Werkzeug das ich gekauft habe, meint meine Holde, könnte ich locker eine Fahrradwerkstatt betreiben.   Und als ich den Camelbak + diverse Bekleidung rangeschleppt habe, hat sie jedes Mal nur milde lächelnd den Kopf geschüttelt.


Das geht nicht nur Ihr so.  

Und der Witz an der Geschichte ist, dass meine Holde auch jedesmal den Kopf schüttelt, wenn ich wieder mit igendwas ankomme. 
Sie sollte dich mal kennenlernen - vielleicht entwickelt sie dann ein gewisses Verständnis bzw. Nachsicht für mich   

Du bist schon ein Verrückter, aber ein Liebenswerter...
Davon scheint es ein paar mehr zu geben.

Na ja, wenn ich das Geld locker über hätte, würde ich auch eine kaufen.
So´n Nightride ist bestimmt tierisch geil. Werde es mal mit meiner Lichtanlage probieren. Mit meinem Dynamo S6 von B&M, immerhin auch satte 89 Euro teuer, habe ich eine relativ gute Lichtausbeute.
OK, schwerer treten muss man dann schon. Ist halt ein zusätzliches Training.
Und für MTBs wäre das ein Faupaux... (isch fahre ein Crossrad mit Strassenausstattung, iiiiiiehh...)


----------



## Bateman (10. September 2004)

Juhuu, hier is dat Batehilde...

nachdem meine eigentliche Lupine Quelle versiegt ist ( trotzdem danke @alti ) würde ich mich gerne auch anschliessen...

ich gugge jetzt gleich mal was es werden soll und den Rest per PM...

Batehilde


----------



## Coffee (13. September 2004)

so jungs + mädels,

ich werde meine lupine bestellung am montag den 20.9. abgeben. wer bis dahin sich nciht gemeldet hat, hat pech gehabt    und muss auf die nächste bestellung warten. und das kann dauern   

also endspurt ;-) die lampen lohnen wirklich


grüße coffee


----------



## rex_sl (13. September 2004)

how much is the fish für

ne passubio mit 24w sa12 brenner und akku inklusive charger one, der wiesel is doch blöd


----------



## Coffee (14. September 2004)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> how much is the fish für
> 
> ne passubio mit 24w sa12 brenner und akku inklusive charger one, der wiesel is doch blöd




Pasubio XC
16W HP 18°, PCS 007 V3.2  16/10/6 W, 4 fach LED Monitor, Dimmstufen programmierbar, kapaz. anz. Reservetabk Ni-HM Akku 4.5 AH in der odura Tasche, Wiesel Automatik-Lader mit Erhaltungsladung  

Wenn du noch nen charger one willst. empfehle ich dir gleich ne Nightmare Pro zu nehmen, denn da ist es auch eine Akkuflasche und nciht diese tasche.


bestellung muss bis freitag bei mir per mail/pm mit vollständiger adresse eingehen. dann bekommst du bankverbindung damit du das geld  gleich überweisen kannst.

coffee


----------



## MiBinger (14. September 2004)

Ich grüsse die Erleuchteten oder
die die es noch werden wollen!

@coffee
hi, ich wäre bei der Bestellung gerne dabei, hätte aber noch eine Frage:
Die Akkuflasche von der Nightmare Pro - passt die auch in Flaschenhalter
für conische Flaschen? Oder nur für normale Flaschenhalter?
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. September 2004)

MiBinger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich grüsse die Erleuchteten oder
> die die es noch werden wollen!
> 
> @coffee
> ...



@ mibinger,

ähmm, gte frage. welchen flaschenhalter hast du denn? hast du eine normale flasche zuhause? dann könntest du es doch mal testen ;-))

P.S. jetzt weiss ich wieder warum ich so flaschenhalter die man nur mit bestimmten flaschen fahren kann hasse ;-(


grüße coffee


----------



## MiBinger (15. September 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

@coffee
Hi. Ich habe diesen Tune Halter mit Flasche (siehe Bild),
wobei extra darauf hingewiesen wird nur bestimmte
Flaschen zu kaufen. Daher die Frage auch.   
Kannst Du mir da helfen?   

grüsse micha


----------



## Coffee (15. September 2004)

hi,

ich habe leider an keinem meiner räder diese artvon FL. drum kann ich es nciht testen ;-( hast du vieleicht jemanden der ne "normale flasche hat die du da mal reinstecken könntest? wäre der einfachste test.

grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (15. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> ich habe leider an keinem meiner räder diese artvon FL. drum kann ich es nciht testen ;-( hast du vieleicht jemanden der ne "normale flasche hat die du da mal reinstecken könntest? wäre der einfachste test.
> 
> grüße coffee



Geht nicht!!!

Der Tune-Flaschenhalter hält das Gewicht des Akkus aufm Trail nicht...einem Bekannten von mir sind im letzten Winter zwei gebrochen...schraub Dir lieber fürn Winter eine Minoura mit 3 gr mehr ans Rad...


----------



## traileruli (15. September 2004)

@-all, boah ey müßt ihr alle Moos haben. was ist den mit den anderen Lichtsystemen oder den funktionierenden Eigenbauten?? 
Gugst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=133228
hab isch mal gemacht Anfang. Jetzt kommst du, eyh


----------



## Coffee (15. September 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> @-all, boah ey müßt ihr alle Moos haben. was ist den mit den anderen Lichtsystemen oder den funktionierenden Eigenbauten??
> Gugst du hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=133228
> hab isch mal gemacht Anfang. Jetzt kommst du, eyh



warum was anderes wenns lupine gibt   


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (15. September 2004)

... ich mach das jetzt so .... gestern schönen Rahmen gekauft ..... die Lampe wird selber gebastelt .... und ich hab genau so viel Geld ausgegeben, eine etwas schwächere Lampe und nen neuen Rahmen


----------



## FuzzyLogic (15. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ...... die Lampe wird selber gebastelt ....



Und an dieser Initiative werde ich mich beteiligen. 

Das gesparte Geld fliesst bei mir aber ausnahmsweise nicht in etwas Zweiraedriges, sondern in was Vierraedriges. (In diesem Sinne: Wenn jemand sein Auto verkaufen moechte, jemanden kennt, der einen kennt,..., in einem Autohaus arbeitet... bin fuer jede Info dankbar).


----------



## MiBinger (15. September 2004)

@Altitude
Danke, das ist eine sehr hilfreiche Info!

@Coffee
Was machen wir da nun?   
Ich hab ja bis Freitag Zeit, dann überleg ich mir was...
Danke.

grüsse micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. September 2004)

@ mibinger,

einfache und schnelle lösung ;-) einen einfachen flaschenhalter von Tacx oder elite ;-)

coffee


----------



## peter-123- (15. September 2004)

wie teuer wird wohl die otto bei der sammelbestellung werden

gruss peter


----------



## Coffee (16. September 2004)

@ peter,

schreib mir doch ne PM. wo kommste denn her? bist ja neu angemeldet hier ;-) bist du aus dem frankenland? hast ja noch nciht so viel geschreiben im forum ;-))


coffee


----------



## nutallabrot (16. September 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Und an dieser Initiative werde ich mich beteiligen.



Hei, ich auch! Machen wir mal einen Bastelnachmittag? Ich habs nämlich nicht so mit der Elektronik....


----------



## Beelzebub (16. September 2004)

für sowas hab ich nen studierten elo-techniker an der hand   und der is alles als theoretiker. mit dem hab ich schon diverse kataaloge wie conrad und ähnliche durchforstet. sollten da mal ein gemeinsames siti-inn machen


----------



## TortureKing (16. September 2004)

na fangen wir am Mexicoplauder doch gleich mal damit an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

